# "No Router" Netgear DGN2200



## rsteers89 (Sep 28, 2010)

I am setting up my router for the first time, and have followed everything. All the wires are plugged in correctly, but when it comes to communicating with the router, it says "No Router", and asks me to check all the wires.
They are all correct, and all of the right lights are on the router.


----------



## johnwill (Sep 26, 2002)

Hold the *Windows* key and press *R*, then type *CMD* then press *Enter* to open a command prompt:

In the command prompt window that opens, type type the following command:

_Note that there is a space before the /ALL, but there is *NOT* a space after the / in the following command._

IPCONFIG /ALL

Right click in the command window and choose *Select All*, then hit *Enter* to copy the contents to the clipboard.
Paste the results in a message here.

If you are on a machine with no network connection, use a floppy, USB disk, or a CD-RW disk to transfer a text file with the information to allow pasting it here.


----------



## rsteers89 (Sep 28, 2010)

Microsoft Windows [Version 6.1.7600]
Copyright (c) 2009 Microsoft Corporation. All rights reserved.

C:\Users\Richard>IPCONFIG /ALL

Windows IP Configuration

Host Name . . . . . . . . . . . . : Richard-PC
Primary Dns Suffix . . . . . . . :
Node Type . . . . . . . . . . . . : Hybrid
IP Routing Enabled. . . . . . . . : No
WINS Proxy Enabled. . . . . . . . : No

Wireless LAN adapter Wireless Network Connection:

Connection-specific DNS Suffix . :
Description . . . . . . . . . . . : Atheros AR5B93 Wireless Network Adapter
Physical Address. . . . . . . . . : 0C-60-76-0A-A2-13
DHCP Enabled. . . . . . . . . . . : Yes
Autoconfiguration Enabled . . . . : Yes
Link-local IPv6 Address . . . . . : fe80::f5e9:7627:f45:d0f5%13(Preferred)
IPv4 Address. . . . . . . . . . . : 192.168.0.3(Preferred)
Subnet Mask . . . . . . . . . . . : 255.255.255.0
Lease Obtained. . . . . . . . . . : 02 October 2010 22:43:38
Lease Expires . . . . . . . . . . : 03 October 2010 22:43:37
Default Gateway . . . . . . . . . : 192.168.0.1
DHCP Server . . . . . . . . . . . : 192.168.0.1
DHCPv6 IAID . . . . . . . . . . . : 319578230
DHCPv6 Client DUID. . . . . . . . : 00-01-00-01-12-2A-10-C5-00-1F-16-C2-58-6E

DNS Servers . . . . . . . . . . . : 192.168.0.1
NetBIOS over Tcpip. . . . . . . . : Enabled

Ethernet adapter Local Area Connection:

Connection-specific DNS Suffix . :
Description . . . . . . . . . . . : Broadcom NetLink (TM) Gigabit Ethernet
Physical Address. . . . . . . . . : 00-1F-16-C2-58-6E
DHCP Enabled. . . . . . . . . . . : Yes
Autoconfiguration Enabled . . . . : Yes
Link-local IPv6 Address . . . . . : fe80::181f:f70c:a85b:8c5f%11(Preferred)
IPv4 Address. . . . . . . . . . . : 192.168.0.2(Preferred)
Subnet Mask . . . . . . . . . . . : 255.255.255.0
Lease Obtained. . . . . . . . . . : 02 October 2010 22:42:59
Lease Expires . . . . . . . . . . : 03 October 2010 22:42:58
Default Gateway . . . . . . . . . : 192.168.0.1
DHCP Server . . . . . . . . . . . : 192.168.0.1
DHCPv6 IAID . . . . . . . . . . . : 184557334
DHCPv6 Client DUID. . . . . . . . : 00-01-00-01-12-2A-10-C5-00-1F-16-C2-58-6E

DNS Servers . . . . . . . . . . . : 192.168.0.1
NetBIOS over Tcpip. . . . . . . . : Enabled

Tunnel adapter isatap.{93861743-855D-4095-91A3-67F47A6466A8}:

Media State . . . . . . . . . . . : Media disconnected
Connection-specific DNS Suffix . :
Description . . . . . . . . . . . : Microsoft ISATAP Adapter
Physical Address. . . . . . . . . : 00-00-00-00-00-00-00-E0
DHCP Enabled. . . . . . . . . . . : No
Autoconfiguration Enabled . . . . : Yes

Tunnel adapter Local Area Connection* 12:

Media State . . . . . . . . . . . : Media disconnected
Connection-specific DNS Suffix . :
Description . . . . . . . . . . . : Microsoft 6to4 Adapter
Physical Address. . . . . . . . . : 00-00-00-00-00-00-00-E0
DHCP Enabled. . . . . . . . . . . : No
Autoconfiguration Enabled . . . . : Yes

Tunnel adapter isatap.{812878CB-F254-494F-A33B-6CDBB1F16389}:

Media State . . . . . . . . . . . : Media disconnected
Connection-specific DNS Suffix . :
Description . . . . . . . . . . . : Microsoft ISATAP Adapter #2
Physical Address. . . . . . . . . : 00-00-00-00-00-00-00-E0
DHCP Enabled. . . . . . . . . . . : No
Autoconfiguration Enabled . . . . : Yes

Tunnel adapter Teredo Tunneling Pseudo-Interface:

Media State . . . . . . . . . . . : Media disconnected
Connection-specific DNS Suffix . :
Description . . . . . . . . . . . : Teredo Tunneling Pseudo-Interface
Physical Address. . . . . . . . . : 00-00-00-00-00-00-00-E0
DHCP Enabled. . . . . . . . . . . : No
Autoconfiguration Enabled . . . . : Yes

C:\Users\Richard>


----------



## johnwill (Sep 26, 2002)

You appear to have a wired and wireless connection to a router. Is that your Netgear?


----------



## rsteers89 (Sep 28, 2010)

When I obtained that info, I just had my Netgear plugged in exactly as I would when trying to set it up.

Yes, it is plugged in.
I was trying to set up a wireless network, but I must first set up the router, using the yellow cable.
I'm guessing I have to unplug the cable later at some point, but I haven't got that far.

I'm using my old router now, but that was unplugged at that point. It's a Thomson, and is dying, which is why I bought the Netgear.


----------



## johnwill (Sep 26, 2002)

Well, you were connected to the router in that shot, so I'm not sure what problem we're trying to solve. :4-dontkno


----------



## rsteers89 (Sep 28, 2010)

I can't proceed in setting up my router or wireless network because it says No Router and tells me it is wired incorrectly.

When I am connected to the wired network, I can't use the internet, even when it says that the network is connected.
I get the message "Connected. No Internet Access"


----------



## johnwill (Sep 26, 2002)

Well, forget about the router setup CD, it's not necessary for configuring a router.

What's the exact make/model of the modem?



Let's see this connected to that router.


Try these simple tests.

Hold the *Windows* key and press *R*, then type *CMD* (_COMMAND for W98/WME)_ to open a command prompt:

In the command prompt window that opens, type type the following commands one at a time, followed by the _*Enter*_ key:

*NOTE:* For the items below in *red* surrounded with *< >*, see comments below for the actual information content, they are value substitutions from the previous IPCONFIG command output! Do NOT type <computer_IP_address> into the command, that won't work. Also, the < and > in the text is to identify the parameters, they are also NOT used in the actual commands.

Do NOT include the <> either, they're just to identify the values for substitution.

IPCONFIG /ALL

PING <computer_IP_address>

PING <default_gateway_address>

PING <dns_servers>

PING 74.125.45.100

PING yahoo.com

Right click in the command window and choose *Select All*, then hit *Enter* to copy the contents to the clipboard.
Paste the results in a message here.

*<computer_IP_address>* - The *IP Address* of your computer, obtained from the IPCONFIG command above. _(For Vista/Win7, the IPv4 Address)_

*<default_gateway_address>* - The IP address of the *Default Gateway*, obtained from the IPCONFIG command above.

*<dns_servers>* - The IP address of the first (or only) address for *DNS Servers*, obtained from the IPCONFIG command above.

If you are on a machine with no network connection, use a floppy, USB disk, or a CD-RW disk to transfer a text file with the information to allow pasting it here.


----------



## rsteers89 (Sep 28, 2010)

The router is "NETGEAR N300 Wireless ADSL2+ Modem Router"

Do I need the yellow wire plugged in when typing the commands?
I am trying to set up the network Wirelessly, even though I can't connect to the internet with or without being wired up.


----------



## johnwill (Sep 26, 2002)

I'd like you to use a wired connection until we get things working, then we'll address wireless issues. One problem at a time. :smile:


----------



## rsteers89 (Sep 28, 2010)

Microsoft Windows [Version 6.1.7600]
Copyright (c) 2009 Microsoft Corporation. All rights reserved.

C:\Users\Richard>IPCONFIG /ALL

Windows IP Configuration

Host Name . . . . . . . . . . . . : Richard-PC
Primary Dns Suffix . . . . . . . :
Node Type . . . . . . . . . . . . : Hybrid
IP Routing Enabled. . . . . . . . : No
WINS Proxy Enabled. . . . . . . . : No

Ethernet adapter Local Area Connection:

Connection-specific DNS Suffix . :
Description . . . . . . . . . . . : Broadcom NetLink (TM) Gigabit Ethernet
Physical Address. . . . . . . . . : 00-1F-16-C2-58-6E
DHCP Enabled. . . . . . . . . . . : Yes
Autoconfiguration Enabled . . . . : Yes
Link-local IPv6 Address . . . . . : fe80::181f:f70c:a85b:8c5f%11(Preferred)
IPv4 Address. . . . . . . . . . . : 192.168.0.2(Preferred)
Subnet Mask . . . . . . . . . . . : 255.255.255.0
Lease Obtained. . . . . . . . . . : 04 October 2010 12:26:06
Lease Expires . . . . . . . . . . : 05 October 2010 12:26:06
Default Gateway . . . . . . . . . : 192.168.0.1
DHCP Server . . . . . . . . . . . : 192.168.0.1
DHCPv6 IAID . . . . . . . . . . . : 184557334
DHCPv6 Client DUID. . . . . . . . : 00-01-00-01-12-2A-10-C5-00-1F-16-C2-58-6E

DNS Servers . . . . . . . . . . . : 192.168.0.1
NetBIOS over Tcpip. . . . . . . . : Enabled

Tunnel adapter isatap.{93861743-855D-4095-91A3-67F47A6466A8}:

Media State . . . . . . . . . . . : Media disconnected
Connection-specific DNS Suffix . :
Description . . . . . . . . . . . : Microsoft ISATAP Adapter
Physical Address. . . . . . . . . : 00-00-00-00-00-00-00-E0
DHCP Enabled. . . . . . . . . . . : No
Autoconfiguration Enabled . . . . : Yes

Tunnel adapter Local Area Connection* 12:

Media State . . . . . . . . . . . : Media disconnected
Connection-specific DNS Suffix . :
Description . . . . . . . . . . . : Microsoft 6to4 Adapter
Physical Address. . . . . . . . . : 00-00-00-00-00-00-00-E0
DHCP Enabled. . . . . . . . . . . : No
Autoconfiguration Enabled . . . . : Yes

Tunnel adapter Teredo Tunneling Pseudo-Interface:

Media State . . . . . . . . . . . : Media disconnected
Connection-specific DNS Suffix . :
Description . . . . . . . . . . . : Teredo Tunneling Pseudo-Interface
Physical Address. . . . . . . . . : 00-00-00-00-00-00-00-E0
DHCP Enabled. . . . . . . . . . . : No
Autoconfiguration Enabled . . . . : Yes

C:\Users\Richard>PING 192.168.1.65

Pinging 192.168.1.65 with 32 bytes of data:
Reply from 192.168.0.1: Destination net unreachable.
Reply from 192.168.0.1: Destination net unreachable.
Reply from 192.168.0.1: Destination net unreachable.
Reply from 192.168.0.1: Destination net unreachable.

Ping statistics for 192.168.1.65:
Packets: Sent = 4, Received = 4, Lost = 0 (0% loss),

C:\Users\Richard>PING 192.168.0.1

Pinging 192.168.0.1 with 32 bytes of data:
Reply from 192.168.0.1: bytes=32 time<1ms TTL=64
Reply from 192.168.0.1: bytes=32 time<1ms TTL=64
Reply from 192.168.0.1: bytes=32 time<1ms TTL=64
Reply from 192.168.0.1: bytes=32 time<1ms TTL=64

Ping statistics for 192.168.0.1:
Packets: Sent = 4, Received = 4, Lost = 0 (0% loss),
Approximate round trip times in milli-seconds:
Minimum = 0ms, Maximum = 0ms, Average = 0ms

C:\Users\Richard>PING 192.168.0.1

Pinging 192.168.0.1 with 32 bytes of data:
Reply from 192.168.0.1: bytes=32 time<1ms TTL=64
Reply from 192.168.0.1: bytes=32 time<1ms TTL=64
Reply from 192.168.0.1: bytes=32 time<1ms TTL=64
Reply from 192.168.0.1: bytes=32 time<1ms TTL=64

Ping statistics for 192.168.0.1:
Packets: Sent = 4, Received = 4, Lost = 0 (0% loss),
Approximate round trip times in milli-seconds:
Minimum = 0ms, Maximum = 0ms, Average = 0ms

C:\Users\Richard>PING 74.125.45.100

Pinging 74.125.45.100 with 32 bytes of data:
Reply from 192.168.0.1: Destination net unreachable.
Reply from 192.168.0.1: Destination net unreachable.
Reply from 192.168.0.1: Destination net unreachable.
Reply from 192.168.0.1: Destination net unreachable.

Ping statistics for 74.125.45.100:
Packets: Sent = 4, Received = 4, Lost = 0 (0% loss),

C:\Users\Richard>PING yahoo.com
Ping request could not find host yahoo.com. Please check the name and try again.


C:\Users\Richard>


----------



## johnwill (Sep 26, 2002)

Well, you're connecting to the router, but not to the ISP. 

I suspect this is just the fact that you have to configure the WAN configuration of the router for your ISP, specifically stuff like user name/password for the DSL account, VCI/VPI values, and PPPoE or PPPoA access.


----------



## rsteers89 (Sep 28, 2010)

So, what are the VCI/VPI values, and PPPoE or PPPoA access.
And where do I have to type them in, and how to configure the WAN.


----------



## johnwill (Sep 26, 2002)

Here's the Netgear DGN2000 User Manual.

WAN settings are described on page 1-6.


----------



## rsteers89 (Sep 28, 2010)

I have followed the manual, and added my IP addresses.
It is fine with them and asks me to specify the network type.
I do so, and then it takes me to a page displaying this message.
My IP addresses have changed, and I have to type in the new ones, only to get this message again.
*Important Update*

To avoid a conflict with your Internet Service Provider, your router's IP address has been updated to *172.16.0.1*.
You must now update the IP addresses in your router's configuration settings for each relevant service,such as port forwarding and IP address reservation.


----------



## johnwill (Sep 26, 2002)

Important question: Did you get connected through the router?


----------



## rsteers89 (Sep 28, 2010)

No.

I got as far as the bottom of page 1-6 of the user manual. On step 5 it says to click apply, and that is where it reset my IP address.

I checked the Troubleshoot on page 7-5, the lights are solid green so that means I have a good signal from my ISP.

But I didn't manage to connect to the internet.


----------



## rsteers89 (Sep 28, 2010)

Also, after doing this, no wireless networks are showing, neither my old Thomson or any of my neighbours connections which are normally detected.
I can now only use the internet while my Thomson is plugged in.

My IP settings now show a Lease Obtained and Lease Expires Date, the first of which is updated, and starts every time I restart my computer, so it potentially will never expire, as I won't have my computer on for more than a day.

Don't know if this would have any relevance to my Netgear at all.
But my second laptop is still able to connect wirelessly to the Thomson and detect other wireless connections in the area.


----------



## rsteers89 (Sep 28, 2010)

johnwill said:


> Important question: Did you get connected through the router?


No.

I got as far as the bottom of page 1-6 of the user manual. On step 5 it says to click apply, and that is where it reset my IP address.

I checked the Troubleshoot on page 7-5, the lights are solid green so that means I have a good signal from my ISP.

But I didn't manage to connect to the internet. 

-------------------------------------------------------------------------------


*** Please Ignore post #18 ***



rsteers89 said:


> Also, after doing this, no wireless networks are showing, neither my old Thomson or any of my neighbours connections which are normally detected.
> I can now only use the internet while my Thomson is plugged in.
> 
> My IP settings now show a Lease Obtained and Lease Expires Date, the first of which is updated, and starts every time I restart my computer, so it potentially will never expire, as I won't have my computer on for more than a day.
> ...


******


----------



## kazik1406 (Oct 29, 2010)

Havin same problem, can anyone help?


----------



## 2xg (Aug 5, 2009)

*kazik1406* - Please start your own Thread and we'll help you. Make sure to explain and give us all the details of your problem.


kazik1406 said:


> Havin same problem, can anyone help?


----------

